# Buying Foreign Currency



## JTLP (9 August 2011)

I'm sure there is a thread on it (i've probably started it) but I really can't find it.

Anyway - is there anywhere out there (Online or instore) that gives a half decent rate when buying physical foreign currency? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## prawn_86 (9 August 2011)

Short answer: No.


----------



## Neutral (10 August 2011)

Some banks are better than others. Last time I checked NAB were the best, but it doesn't matter where you go you will get rorted. 

Try Ozforex if you want to transfer money (O/S) , then transfer back. I'm not sure what the exchange fees back & forth will be like though.


----------



## AubreyThompson (11 October 2011)

I guess if you are looking to find foreign currencies you can look at these site, which I also use to compare for bank rates _deposit.org_, from there you can be able to find where to buy currencies.


----------



## McLovin (11 October 2011)

Physical is hard to buy at good prices. My rule of thumb when travelling is ATM's are the almost always the cheapest method of obtaining physical currency.

FWIW, I use World First for transfers.


----------



## G-Zilla (11 October 2011)

Im travelling at the start of the year and grabbed a 28 Degrees credit card which has zero fees on currency conversions - http://www.28degreescard.com.au/

These guys do have other fees and charges which you can reduce down by removing insurance, electronic statements etc.

Im keeping my limit to the minimum $1000AUD and loading this up with cash (overpaying) before any purchases/cash advances when overseas. 

Unless I have missed something all I will pay is the non aligned ATM fee.


----------



## tothemax6 (12 October 2011)

G-Zilla said:


> Unless I have missed something all I will pay is the non aligned ATM fee.



This is all very good if you just happen to be going on holiday to the country in question (I use this exact method).

But to the OP, no, yo' gonna get gouged. Travelex - gouge. Bank - gouge.

Oh for the good old days when there were no currencies .


----------

